# Novo Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Currently offering coffee served by the cup, via Clover. *We also always feature our Espresso Novo (Ethiopia, Panama, Columbia) as well as a SO option for espresso.*

Our location is in the 1st floor of the Denver Art Museum Residences, on 12th and Acoma, across the patio from the Denver Art Museum. *Inside the Museum we also have two espresso bars, one in the Gift Shop, and one across the Bridge in the Duncan Pavilion. *

We are in the sam building

&#8230;

More...


----------

